
Show HN: Sheddit, Marketing Made Easy - rahulpadalkar
https://github.com/rahulnpadalkar/Sheddit
======
OptionsDude420
This is amazing but does it adhere to reddit's policies?

I believe this would be an awesome SAAS product, you should offer some paid
hosting & setup like Mautic does
[https://www.mautic.org/](https://www.mautic.org/).

Best of luck!

